# hunting clubs (Near Hall County)



## Micahboy2008 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm looking to join a hunting club next year.

Does anyone know of clubs looking for new members?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am with ya on that. I live in Flowery Branch and would love something 45min. or less. I hunt in Fayette and Butts County....but either way you go ya still gotta fight atlanta traffic!


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Nov 24, 2008)

+1 in Flowery Branch


----------



## tetonbrandy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Lease*

I'm in Gainesville and I would like to start a club within 1hr (above the traffic). If you guys know of any leads or where I can start, let me know.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like we have enough to start a club.  Now we just need the land.  Surely someone up the 85 corridor have some property to lease.  Lets keep each other in the loop.


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in if the price is right! Heck at least we can all ride in one truck!


----------



## BuddyRo (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm looking for some land to hunt also, I've never been in any club and would need help getting one started but I have a lead for 120acres close to Commerce(85N). It has a 2/1 mobile home and 2 ponds(1 stocked w/brim) $600/mth. We have to move quick if ya'll wanna make this work. I haven't scouted the property but suppose to call the owner today,If interested pm me...(10 hunters max)


----------



## twg (Nov 29, 2008)

I would be ineterested in this also if it is on the Athens side of Commerce. Please contact me if interested.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 30, 2008)

BuddyRo said:


> I'm looking for some land to hunt also, I've never been in any club and would need help getting one started but I have a lead for 120acres close to Commerce(85N). It has a 2/1 mobile home and 2 ponds(1 stocked w/brim) $600/mth. We have to move quick if ya'll wanna make this work. I haven't scouted the property but suppose to call the owner today,If interested pm me...(10 hunters max)



That's a chunk of change....I miss back when I lived on the southside of Atlanta....a couple guys like us could find an old farmer and easily knock on the door and get permission....nobody wants anybody on their prop. up here and if you find a lease you are having to get a loan...lol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2008)

I.d be interested if there were not ten members. That could get pretty crowded.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats what I had PM the poster.  10 people with Rifles on 125 acres is a not a safe environment.  Bow maybe.  I worked on the #'s and 750.00/person with 10 people is steep.


----------



## BuddyRo (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree guys, 120ac isn't alot of land but I was thinking of alternating weeks or something and trying to keep the price down ... What do ya'll have?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 2, 2008)

We need to find something like I have in Fayette County....I hunt with 5 guys on 100 acres...but we are so spread out...swamp field food plot planted pines and hardwoods...we all rotate areas....and we got the land by asking an old man that was bushhogging one day...he said sure...and he gave us little pieces of paper with written permission...but the land will be gone in 2 years because of a HWY going right through it....there has to be alternatives to hunting clubs and leases...because I am sure that if we are in the Gainesville/Cumming/Athens area we are looking for an enexpensive trac we can wake up from home and drive to or even hunt after work!...it would be nice to have a duck swamp but that might be asking too much


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys I'd be in for tossing in the bucks on a piece of land, but it'd have to be a pretty decent acreage/hunter ratio. - 

One of them things where a few of us could set a few stands, and do as much or as little work as we desired to it, and hunt it when we wanted or didn't want. - Not where we share a big area like one big happy family, and all just sit where we want, etc. - My experience with that was that it seemed to be only certain ones who would plant, trim, clean, feed, etc throughout the yr, and then come season, since the stands were community property, just anyone could get just anywhere and reap the benefits of anothers work. If the hunter/land ration is flexible enough, then everyone will have their own "area" and personal stands, etc.


----------



## virtualnomad (Dec 4, 2008)

I am interested and I know of at least one other that may be interested too. Please keep me in the loop. 

Any word on the 120 acres?


----------



## jeffreybolton (Dec 9, 2008)

I live in Buford and hunt in Hancock County.  It is about 1 1/2 hr drive.  We have a close group of guys and share the planting at the work days.  We have 1200 acres hardwoods, creek bottoms, and Pines .  The dues are $800 a year.  We have Deer, Turkey, and Hogs.  The camp has power and water.  We are located along the Oconee WMA and near 2 miles from the Oconee river if you fish and need a place to stay.  If anyone is interested email me at jeffreybbolton@hotmail.com.  
Good luck on the club.


----------



## Jalfa (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi I am in Gwinnett looking for a hunting group. Please send info to thealphaluxurygroup@gmail.com


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 2, 2022)

GOOD LUCK GUYS. I am looking myself with no luck they will be something come up just keeping looking


----------



## Jalfa (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm just open to hunt on a wma with someone who has experience doing it


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 2, 2022)

I never hunted wma land that much.


----------



## Jalfa (Apr 2, 2022)

That's all I got. Don't have a rich uncle with 1,000 acres.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 2, 2022)

it would be nice


----------



## Jalfa (Apr 2, 2022)

Right. Currently now accepting applications for a rich uncle with 1,000 acres. I buy beer, scotch.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 2, 2022)

Growing up if we wanted something my mom would say we could get it when our rich uncle gets our of the poor house he must still be in their


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 3, 2022)

SO many questions, but I'll just ask two...
WHY IN THE WORLD DID YOU GUYS RESURRECT A THREAD FROM 2008??
WHY IN THE WORLD ARE "BANNED" MEMBERS STILL ALLOWED TO POST??


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 3, 2022)

Just saw that myself


----------



## Mac (Apr 3, 2022)

Good question post  #25.


----------



## GerChap (Apr 12, 2022)

My brother and I are searching for a lease or club membership and have an option for another 3-4 responsible adults who may have an interest. We prefer a one year, longer term or seasonal lease - offering Big Game, Turkey, Upland Game Birds, Fishing and Camping availability …. Or any combination .…  WE are FLEXIBLE!  
The ideal location for us would be within a 175 mile radius of Jackson Co. GA.
My group is willing to put in a few work days to improve property potential.

If any readers of this thread have an interest in being creative by COMBINING OUR EFFORTS in searching for a lease or forming a club - then let’s share ideas and come up with a plan. Lets do this!


----------

